# Agility results



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go you two. Always look forward to your Sunday night reports!!! It won't be long now.

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!

MACH Dusty has such a great ring to it! I so hope I'm at whatever trial you finish you MACH at... I want to cheer you guys on during your Victory Lap... and of course sign your MACH Bar!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the great job.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulations to you. Good luck also!!!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go, only 68 more and a DB Q to boot..this is getting exciting!!!!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG -- THAT IS AWESOME!!!! I can't wait to see the official post for MACH DUSTY!!! WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job to both of you! Be sure to keep us posted.


----------

